# Climber needed in Denver



## tree pro (Feb 29, 2008)

We are looking for an experienced climber with a drivers license. We work in the Denver metro area. Tree Pros 303-791-3740


----------



## Magnum783 (Mar 6, 2008)

I am good climber I come with my own complement of gear (saws, rigging, climbing) I only can work weekends and it would be a drive but am willing to help.
Jared


----------

